# AFB Test Kits



## Steve_in_NC (Apr 9, 2000)

I have heard that the AFB test kits can be used several times as long as the results are negative. As soon as there is a color change, the kit would need to be discarded.

I assume that this use would all be the same day. Perhaps you could check an entire yard with one test kit?

Has anyone else heard of using the test kits in this way?

Steve


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've seen them for sale, but never used one. I wouldn't use one unless you have some symptoms that would make you suspicious.


----------



## Steve_in_NC (Apr 9, 2000)

Michael,

I would feel that you would benefit from knowling that you had a subclinical (no symptoms) infection that you could address. Perhaps you wouldn't want to swap equipment from that hive to another, or you might want to shake the bees into a new hive with new foundation to keep it from spreading.

I have heard that Roger Morse felt that every hive had AFB spores present. It would be nice to know if AFB levels were building in the hive prior to the onset of clinical symptoms so that preventative action could be taken. I would not want to innoculate all of my hives by transferring equipment from the subclinical infection or feeding honey from that hive.

Steve


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Well, if you do it on all your hives, let us know the outcome. I'm curious. I don't know how low a level the test will detect, though. The standard detection method in the past was to culture it and about 10% of hives with no symptoms would culture.

I don't think I'll be spending my money on it unless I think I have it, though.

>I have heard that Roger Morse felt that every hive had AFB spores present. 

Nice to know someone else thinks that besides just me since I've been accused of apparently making it up myself. You wouldn't have a quote for that would you?


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I would not buy the test kits as seen in the magazines. It is much easier to do a Holt's milk test. It is about the same is regards with false positives, but is low cost and no special equipment needed.

MB. I have said that for years also. Pa. state researcher years ago tested anybody's honey that was submitted, and nobody was without the spore. Others have alos tried to find AFB spore free hives without success. The AFB spore is about the equivilent to mold spore (ie.everywhere), but needs the right conditions or a concentrated amount brought into a hive to see the results.


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

What's a Holt's milk test? Is it something the average beek can do for themselves?


----------



## mattoleriver (Sep 20, 2003)

d) The Holst milk test


The Holst Milk test (5) uses the fact that a high level of proteolytic enzymes is produced by sporulating P. larvae. The test is performed by suspending a suspect scale, or a smear of a diseased larva, in a tube containing 1-4 ml of 1% powdered skim milk in water. The tube is then incubated at 37°C. If P. larvae is present, the suspension will clear in 10-20 minutes.


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

That sounds eminently practical; is the 1% by weight or volume? The only thing that makes me hesitate is that if you have decaying larvae, then you're likely to have a number of bacteria producing proteolytic enzymes, at least on the face of it.

------------------
Regards,

Robert Brenchley

[email protected]
Birmingham UK


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Well, I got panicked yesterday. I had been smelling a pile of dead bees from an apparent pesticide kill for a while, but yesterday I realized I could smell it from the entrance of my biggest hive (the one that got hit the worst by the pesticide kill). I made up a Holst milk test and went through the hive. But I didn't find any AFB symptoms except that the hive reeked of something dead. Finally I got to the bottom box (an eight frame medium box) and it was full of dead rotting bees from that same pesticide kill. Good think I had an upper entrance or they would have all died. Probably would have helped to also have a lower entrance because they couldn't possibly haul them out.

It was sad and disgusting but at least it wasn't AFB.


----------

